# Autoglym Car Glass Polish Alternative



## elfed (Mar 20, 2011)

So, did my car today and stupidly used some Autoglym Glass Polish on the windscreen both inside and out and rear windscreen outside.

What a mess, white dust everywhere and totally ruined everything, I'll never use that again!

I find that the Autoglym Fast Glass is ok but just doesn't have that cleaning ability which CGP has.

Any alternatives?


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

It’s great on the outside. But I’m wondering why you need such a “deep clean” on the inside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Nilco Nilglass from b and q etc may be worth a shot.


----------



## elfed (Mar 20, 2011)

Fairtony said:


> It's great on the outside. But I'm wondering why you need such a "deep clean" on the inside.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I won't next time as I forgot how bloody messy the stuff is.


----------



## elfed (Mar 20, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> Nilco Nilglass from b and q etc may be worth a shot.


I've ordered some Nilco Nilglass, try that.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

How much did you use? I have AG Glass Polish and found the white powder to be minimal, used inside and outside, I always apply a thin layer that hazes over when dry.


----------



## elfed (Mar 20, 2011)

Gixxer6 said:


> How much did you use? I have AG Glass Polish and found the white powder to be minimal, used inside and outside, I always apply a thin layer that hazes over when dry.


I didn't use much, maybe it's just too hot and my applicator was dry.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

I wouldn't deprive yourself of the Autoglym Glass Polish because of your experience today. Its been very, very hot and has probably dried quicker than your imagined it to, hence more dust when removing.

I find a 10p piece sized amount on a damp cloth spreads very well and can be removed virtually without dust when its more normal temperatures for the UK.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Try Gtechniq G4 - lovely stuff.

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/gtechniq/gtechniq-g4-glass-nano-polish

Andy.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

AndyN01 said:


> Try Gtechniq G4 - lovely stuff.
> 
> https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/gtechniq/gtechniq-g4-glass-nano-polish
> 
> Andy.


Used this also, and a spritz of water soon livens it up again once it dries.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

elfed said:


> So, did my car today and stupidly used some Autoglym Glass Polish on the windscreen both inside and out and rear windscreen outside.
> 
> What a mess, white dust everywhere and totally ruined everything, I'll never use that again!
> 
> ...


Me too, a total pain in the backside!

Now at the back of the shelf until I forget how dusty it is again.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I have AG Fast Glass which is a nice product but my favourite is Angelwax Vision which is my go to now.

Harry


----------



## elfed (Mar 20, 2011)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Me too, a total pain in the backside!
> 
> Now at the back of the shelf until I forget how dusty it is again.


Ha yes, I forgot about the dust as well.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I use a Hexlogic Orange pad spritz it with water, then use sparingly. I find it bloody awesome stuff. It is my goto window cleaner when things are a bit dirty/greasy. AG fast glass once the glass has been polished with this great stuff.

A great product from AG if you ask me.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

elfed said:


> So, did my car today and stupidly used some Autoglym Glass Polish on the windscreen both inside and out and rear windscreen outside.
> 
> What a mess, white dust everywhere and totally ruined everything, I'll never use that again!
> 
> ...


Hi, you can use this without getting any dust at all. Dust is generally the result of an overly generous application. Try using it this way and you won't have any issues; using a clean microfibre, shake the bottle well and apply a £2 sized blob of the glass polish. Apply to the glass in a circular motion and continue to work it into the glass until the residue has all but disappeared. This will leave a very small amount of residue to buff away. Flip the microfibre over and buff it away. You will probably only need 2 applications to do a windscreen.



Fairtony said:


> It's great on the outside. But I'm wondering why you need such a "deep clean" on the inside.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It isn't needed often, but it is great at cutting through film left by smoke, vape or very intense in car air fresheners.


----------



## elfed (Mar 20, 2011)

Autoglym said:


> Hi, you can use this without getting any dust at all. Dust is generally the result of an overly generous application. Try using it this way and you won't have any issues; using a clean microfibre, shake the bottle well and apply a £2 sized blob of the glass polish. Apply to the glass in a circular motion and continue to work it into the glass until the residue has all but disappeared. This will leave a very small amount of residue to buff away. Flip the microfibre over and buff it away. You will probably only need 2 applications to do a windscreen.
> 
> It isn't needed often, but it is great at cutting through film left by smoke, vape or very intense in car air fresheners.


Ok thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Not knocking glass polish but an alternative on outside glass, is to do as I did and wash the windows well, use 4x0 wire wool followed by a good clay.
Clean thoroughly with an alcohol based cleaner e.g. fast glass or Angelwax Vision and finally two coats of Angelwax H2go.
The windows stay clean for ages, repel water and a quick spritz with 'Vision' has them shining again.

Harry


----------



## elfed (Mar 20, 2011)

I saw this glass cleaner at work and had a go with that, unbelievable stuff, cleans really well and flashes off leaving no smears or residue.
It's cheap stuff called Astonish, mate at work said he'd got it at Savers.


----------



## elfed (Mar 20, 2011)

I received the Nilco Nilglass through the post today and just tried it out.
It cleans really well and flashes off nicely, but I'm sure it's the same or very similar to the Astonish stuff I tried yesterday.

I take it as they both flash off quickly that there's quite a lot of solvent in them, how does that work when it touches the waxed/sealed bodywork?


----------

